# Blue dyed FBE



## El Guapo (Mar 10, 2016)

I had some maple burl in the chamber with blue alumilite and cactus juice and thought I would toss in a set of FBE to see if I could get a red/white/blue effect. Has anyone ever dyed FBE during stabilization before and been happy with the results? I don't know if it would look better with a much darker blue or another color. Maybe FBE is just better left with clear resin. I'm putting this up for suggestions.



 

This is a picture of the scales before being dyed and stabilized (the set on the left marked E):

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 10, 2016)

I like it Andrew!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 10, 2016)

I like the look !


----------



## Tclem (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a piece I dyed blue a while back and just stabilized last week bill post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 10, 2016)

Well I just had someone ask me to stabilize and dye some of their FBE, so I guess it doesn't look too bad. Just seems like it is missing something to me.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2016)

Well....you got some bug holes in there. That's why it looks like it's missing something.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Well....you got some bug holes in there. That's why it looks like it's missing something.



Maybe I'm just tired, but that one make me laugh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 10, 2016)

Earlier today I was wondering about dying FBE. I was curious how much it would change the red color


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 10, 2016)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> Earlier today I was wondering about dying FBE. I was curious how much it would change the red color


I have some green dye I'll be trying next. The blue dye almost made it look like a negative image of the before pic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2016)

I actually like it, but perhaps a darker blue might enhance the contrast a bit. Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's some I did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 11, 2016)

I guess I am going to be the one to go against the grain, but I like the undyed FBE better. I think the blue is too muted or washed out, especially with the vibrant red. Perhaps a darker/brighter blue would look better like the first pic posted above by Tclem.

-jason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 11, 2016)

@tocws2002 @Nature Man I agree... I'll try a darker shade of blue to see how it looks. Anyone ever tried a red dye or would that take everything away from the flame?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> @tocws2002 @Nature Man I agree... I'll try a darker shade of blue to see how it looks. Anyone ever tried a red dye or would that take everything away from the flame?


Ok you pushing it now jack lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 11, 2016)

@El Guapo the thing missing is you need to ship them to me for proper evaluation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drgam (Mar 11, 2016)

I have had good results with various shades of blue, green, teal, and purple. Tried red and orange but didn't like the results. I'll try to dig out some pictures if you want to see them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2016)

Are you using the alumilite mixed with the cactus juice ?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2016)

I missed this one until now. I think the blue dyed with some red still showing looks really cool. I don't think it's a matter of which looks best regular vs dyed - there is room for everything in woodworking. Some things will look cooler non-dyed and some things will look cooler dyed.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I missed this one until now. I think the blue dyed with some red still showing looks really cool. I don't think it's a matter of which looks best regular vs dyed - there is room for everything in woodworking. Some things will look cooler non-dyed and some things will look cooler dyed.


I dyed my hair blue

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I dyed my hair blue



Probably didn't take much dye eh?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 11, 2016)

@Tclem I used blue alumilite with cactus juice. Pulled a good vacuum for about three hours and soaked for 48ish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Probably didn't take much dye eh?


Not funny clown. I'm deleting you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 11, 2016)

@El Guapo you beat me to trying same thing. I just got my dyes in yesterday. Looks great. I like it. I had a small setback on my next round though as lit all my blanks on fire during drying phase but that's for another post.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I dyed my hair blue



30 years ago maybe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 11, 2016)

My phone camera does not like red


Kevin said:


> 30 years ago maybe.



I'm thinking 37 years ago

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Those were done by @lathemaster ....blue, green, red, and purple....


----------



## Brain M (Jun 16, 2016)

This is what I got for my first dye attempt. I used 60 drops of blue. I was hoping for a really deep blue.. don't think I got it... I have to cut them this weekend to see what they look like in the middle. I'm not upset with how they look, but I might just use the whole blue bottle and see what happens...

Here's a question.. I had my blanks sitting lengthwise in the container while they were under a 11 hr vaccum and 48hr soak... would it be better to have them standing upright to aid in evacuation of air from the wood blanks?


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 16, 2016)

Judging by the excess resin on the very outside of the blank, I'd say you had a decently deep blue. Have you tried wiping the blank down with MS? That can really make the color pop and give you an idea of what it will look like with a finish on it.


----------

